# question about hcg



## Aaza86 (May 11, 2010)

does 5x 1000iu ampules of hcg cost the same as 1x 5000iu of hcg???


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 11, 2010)

My pharmacy charges me the same price for 1500iu and 5000iu kits (Pregnyl).

/V


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> ive never seen 1000, only 1500 and 5000. and you'll save money buying the 5000.



I have seen, and often use 2000iu.

They also have 10000iu...


----------



## WFC2010 (May 11, 2010)

i like 5000iu amp so i can use it 2 x 2500iu week

price is always same when you calculate!


----------



## Pirate! (May 12, 2010)

No reason not to buy in bulk whether going through insurance or not. Amps are a pain, so I stick with vials.


----------



## Buzzard (May 12, 2010)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> No reason not to buy in bulk whether going through insurance or not. Amps are a pain, so I stick with vials.



True... I got this HUCOG hCG in vials and already to shoot. Ever tried this? I'm not sure how long it's good for though.


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (May 12, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> True... I got this HUCOG hCG in vials and already to shoot. Ever tried this? I'm not sure how long it's good for though.


 

yup, but for some reason that brand hurt like a bitch for me


----------



## Buzzard (May 12, 2010)

Hammer-She-Rides said:
			
		

> yup, but for some reason that brand hurt like a bitch for me



I've not had any pain at all....


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 12, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> i like 5000iu amp so i can use it 2 x 2500iu week
> 
> price is always same when you calculate!



I usually buy 5000iu amp as well. When I blast at the end of a cycle I will run 1000iu 3-4x / week though!


----------



## Aaza86 (May 13, 2010)

hey guys iv read that taking hcg for longer than 3week at a time with no break can desensitize the LH recepter???


----------

